# Sunday Working in the Retail Trade - Is premium pay mandatory?



## TTI (9 Apr 2016)

Hi,

Is there a legal requirement to pay a minimum wage work a Sunday premium? It is in a fast-food environment (and thereby classified as the retail trade by the LRC in the document below).

https://www.workplacerelations.ie/e...ice_on_Sunday_Working_in_the_Retail_Trade.pdf
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...nd_conditions/hours_of_work/working_week.html
http://www.unionconnect.ie/rights/3/

If there is a requirement, what would the typical amount be for a minimum wage worker?


----------



## peemac (15 Apr 2016)

Nope - that's long gone.

Once your contract is based na 7 day roster there is no premium.

I may be wrong, but I think it was done away with in 1996.

If however your contract stipulates Monday to friday or Monday to saturday, THEN a sunday premium is payable. But it would be highly unlikely that this is in a modern contract.

Its there in section 2 of the workplace document you bave above

Section 14 of the Organisation of Working Time Act 1997 sets out statutory rights for employees in respect of Sunday working. Any employee who is required to work on a Sunday *and, his or her having to work on that day has not been taken account of in the determination of pay*

Basically, if your contract says Sunday is a normal rostered day, then that is what it is and no premium applies.


----------



## Suze456 (28 May 2016)

There is still a legal requirement to pay a Sunday premium. It might be anything from time + 5%, time + 1/4, time + 1/3, double time.


----------



## thedaddyman (30 May 2016)

Suze456 said:


> There is still a legal requirement to pay a Sunday premium. It might be anything from time + 5%, time + 1/4, time + 1/3, double time.



Not totally correct, employers must pay one of the following

A reasonable allowance
A reasonable pay increase
Reasonable paid time off work
See here for more details
http://www.citizensinformation.ie/e...nd_conditions/hours_of_work/working_week.html


----------

